# Lenze Servo-Umrichter EVS 9321 EP SW Vers. 7.0



## Smack (2 Oktober 2009)

Hallo, liebe Community!
Als Neuling möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen:
Ich bin Maschinenbau-Student, seines Zeichens noch Diplomer, und stehe momentan kurz vor dem Ende meines Studium. Momentan bin ich mit meiner Studienarbeit beschäftigt, welche mir momentan noch etwas Sorgen bereitet.
Nach mehrfacher Lenze-Hilfe-Suche bin ich immer hier bei euch gelandet und deshalb dachte ich mir, ihr könnt mir vielleicht helfen.
Mein Thema ist die Intetriebnahme eines Parallel-Roboters, der mittels 3 Synchron-Servomotoren (0,37 kW) im 120° Winkel versetzt montiert,über eine Kinematik einen Greifer in einem Raum von ca. 1m³ bewegen soll. Mechanisch ok, jetzt gehts an die Umsetzung. Im Steuerschrank stehen 3 der o.g. FU über Can-Bus mit dem PC vernetzt. Das hab ich hinbekommen (Off-Topic: Ein Schlosser auf Feindes-Gebiet  ) Nun zur Frage: WAS JETZT?
Mein Ziel ist es, Punkte zu teachen oder Strecken via Playback nachzu fahren, um evtl mal eine bescheidene Positionierfunktion zu erfüllen.
Hier ein paar konkrete Fragen:
1. Kann der FU als einfacher Drehzahlregler fungieren? (Lt. "Beschreibung, nein!)
2. Wie bringe ich ihm bei einfach mal 1000 turns nach links und wieder zurück zu machen? (bisher bewegt sich gar nix!)
3. Ist die Software ( GDC ) wirklich  so ein unübersichtlicher "Shice" oder wie kann man einfache Funktionen realisieren?
4. Wie kann ich wie gesagt irgendwie einfache Positionieraufgaben grob anpacken?

Ich sitz seit drei Tagen davor und kämpfe mich durch "Trip Errors", irgendweche Klemmensignale, die fehlen, Error hier und da, und als ich wirklich soweit war, dass alles sauber parametriert war auf einem FU, hab ichs dennoch nicht geschafft auch nur einen Zugger aus dem Motor zu kitzeln, trotz 0 Fehler, Antrieb OK und bereit, Regler frei, etc.

Habt ihr einen Rat für mich, wie ich wenigstens einen Einstieg bekomme, um dann dort weiterackern zu können? Weil momentan stehe ich vor 10000 parametern, von denen die Hälfte mir nichts sagt. und 99% für mich keine Lösung bringen.

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen im Voraus.

Wenn ich Daten vergessen hab, die wichtig sind für euch, einfach sagen, weiß ja nicht, was noch relevant ist.

Gute Nacht ;-)

Smack


----------



## Smack (5 Oktober 2009)

Hat keiner eine Idee für mich?


----------



## RobiHerb (6 Oktober 2009)

*Lenze*

Sende Deine eMail Adresse als Private Nachricht an mich und ich gebe Dir eine Adresse bei Lenze.


----------

